# SLAP repair with Bankart Repair



## Desperate Denise (Oct 23, 2010)

The physician reported the diagnoses - Bankart lesion and Type II SLAP repair.   Is this an example of using 29806 and 29087 at the same time - 

Would really appreciate all your help.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 25, 2010)

Desperate Denise said:


> The physician reported the diagnoses - Bankart lesion and Type II SLAP repair.   Is this an example of using 29806 and 29087 at the same time -
> 
> Would really appreciate all your help.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Yes...but be careful. Make sure the 2 lesions that are being repaired are separate lesions/issues and that the SLAP is Type 2 or 4. But what I look for is repair in separate areas of the labrum (i.e 12 o'clock and 4 o'clock.)


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 1, 2010)

*SLAP and Bankart*

Thanks NYYANKEES - really appreciate your help!!!


----------

